# Ginger Beer



## furby83 (10/11/11)

hey all,


looking for a GB recipe scaled to 4.5L.

my rough outline is 

1kg ginger
500g sugar
1 lemon - juice only
water to 4.5L

1 red chilli (maybe)

generic brewers yeast.


it's going to be going into my spare 5L Demi.
Q1. is a 5L demi, 5L total capacity (right to the top)?


----------



## bum (10/11/11)

Can't help you with the demi volume but pouring a known amount of water in there should sort it out pretty quickly. 

That seems like a lot of ginger for 4.5L to me.


----------



## thelastspud (10/11/11)

How much is a kilo of ginger going for right now at the shops?


----------



## kymba (11/11/11)

this is chappo's GB from scratch scaled down to 4.5L

I did a 5L batch a few weeks ago and it came out very tasty, but a tad sweet - i suspect it was because i didn't filter out any of the bits after the boil and it was doing something to the yeast, as every time i roused the shit off the bottom it dropped a few points...but doing that gets old real quick

0.29kg	Fresh Ginger 
0.39kg	Brown Sugar
0.20kg	Iron Bark Honey
0.78	Cinnamon Sticks
0.98	Large Bush Lemons + quarter of the zest
0.98	Limes + quarter of the zest
0.59	chilli

and yes, you must use 98% of a lime...no more, no less

sorry nfi about deijohn volume

bradley: ginger is dear as poison from the supermarket, ~$20kg...but at the markets you can pick up a kilo for $5


----------



## spaced (11/11/11)

kymba said:


> 0.39kg Brown Sugar




When you say brown sugar, do you mean CSR brown sugar (small crystalised stuff) or do you mean demerara sugar?


----------



## kymba (11/11/11)

spaced said:


> When you say brown sugar, do you mean CSR brown sugar (small crystalised stuff) or do you mean demerara sugar?



i used demerera, but i don't think it would make that much of a difference...mind you i am usually wrong about such assumptions


----------



## Airgead (11/11/11)

On the demi volume, I calibrate mine in 1/2l increments by pouring in 1/2l of water at a time and marking the level with an adhesive label. Only takes a few minutes and using waterproof labels I only ever have to do it once for each demijohn.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## furby83 (11/11/11)

Bradley said:


> How much is a kilo of ginger going for right now at the shops?


about $19

getting mine from the markets = $3 a bunch/2-3 BIG pieces.


i'm gonna boil it all up and strain it into the demi so no solid bits.

for ginger prep what would be better:
sliced thin
grated
baby food


----------



## furby83 (20/11/11)

Ginger is on Special @ Coles
$6.99 a KG


----------



## XavierZ (20/11/11)

furby83 said:


> Ginger is on Special @ Coles
> $6.99 a KG




I personally, would be extremely wary about Ginger that cheap.
Last time I bought Ginger at sub-$20/Kg, it was dry and tasteless.


----------

